# Database replication



## jonneve (23. Nov 2007)

Hallo!

Ich möchte wissen, ob es etwas gibt, in Java "database replication" zu machen. So wie, zum beispiel, http://www.microtec.fr/copycat.

Diese library habe ich in Delphi gescrieben, und ich frage mich ob, es jemand interessieren könnte, eine solche library in Java zu haben. Was denkt ihr?

Entschuldigung für mein schlechte Deutsch! Ich nur hoffe dass, sie etwas verstanden können... 

Jonathan.


----------



## maki (23. Nov 2007)

Dein link funktioniert nicht.

Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist, was für einen Sinn das macht?
Replikation etc. sind Aufgaben die ein RDBMS selbst kann, dazu braucht man doch nichts eigenes.


----------



## ms (23. Nov 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dein link funktioniert nicht.


Der Punkt am Ende der URL gehört weg.

http://www.microtec.fr/copycat

ms


----------



## maki (23. Nov 2007)

Danke ms.


----------



## jonneve (23. Nov 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dein link funktioniert nicht.



Entschuldigung, das ist mein Fehler. Der richtige link ist http://www.microtec.fr/copycat ohne punkt. 



> Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist, was für einen Sinn das macht?
> Replikation etc. sind Aufgaben die ein RDBMS selbst kann, dazu braucht man doch nichts eigenes.



Es gibt einige Gründe:

Nicht alle RDBMS geben diese fontionnalität. 

Dann kann man auch einfach die Replikation personalizieren und mit seiner eigene Applikation mischen. Mit CopyCat hat man völlig Kontrolle auf die Replikation, man kann ein personaliziert Log schrieben, man kann komplizierte Situationen behandeln, und so weiter.

Es erlaubt auch zwischen verschiedene RDBMS zu replizieren (zb, MSSQL und Firebird, etc).

Manchmal will man nicht eine völlig Replikation machen, sondern nur eine Richtung, oder nur ein Teil von der Datenbank, oder vielleicht zwischen eine MSSQL produktion Datenbank und eine MySQL datenbank für die Website, etc. 

Weil CopyCat ein Entwickler Bibliothek ist, kann der Entwickler alles viel einfacher tun. Und es braucht auch keine Lizenz mit jede Installation, im Unterschied zu die Replikation die kommt mit einige RDBMS (ich denke...). Und es ist besonders viel einfacher.

Aber ich wollte nicht hier Publisität für CopyCat machen.  Ich wollte nur wissen ob es sich lohnt, CopyCat zu Java portieren. Gibt es ein Markt für eine solche Bibliothek?

Viele danke!
Jonathan.


----------

